# AIWA CX-ZR800 de 5 cds, problema: no gira motor de cds



## jose luis 2009 (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola amigos:

Tengo un equipo Aiwa Cx-zr800 con bandeja de 5 cds, funciona Ok, pero el lector de cds no gira.
¿Alguien tiene una idea de cuál puede ser el problema?

Gracias.


----------



## Lautaro88 (Dic 22, 2009)

Que que es lo que no te gira, el motor del plato???.... Si es eso, fijate que no esten resistivos.... si miden menos de 6 Ohms te va a funcionar mal.... ahora si el problema es que no gira la BANDEJA.... es problema de correas, las tenes estiradas....

Cualquier cosa preguntá!


----------



## jose luis 2009 (Dic 22, 2009)

Lautaro88 dijo:


> Que que es lo que no te gira, el motor del plato???.... Si es eso, fijate que no esten resistivos.... si miden menos de 6 Ohms te va a funcionar mal.... ahora si el problema es que no gira la BANDEJA.... es problema de correas, las tenes estiradas....
> 
> Cualquier cosa preguntá!



Mira:
Acabo de terminar de desarmar el equipo.
Lo que pasa es que : la bandeja funciona, osea gira, el lector engancha el cd y analiza el disco, entonces el lector no emite su haz y además después el motor que hace girar el cd no funciona.
Medí los voltajes teniendo respuesta nula.
Pregunta: ¿será falla de la unidad láser o será el circuito integrado que comanda la función?

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 23, 2009)

hola,parece ser que tu pick up (laser) ya caduco pues cuando se presenta esa falla regularmente se debe casi la mayoria de veces a el pick up laser,aunque como dice Lautaro88 tambien revisa el motor de giro te debe de dar mas o menos da de 10 a 14 Ohms 
saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 23, 2009)

Como averiguaste que el láser no emite un haz? Ten en cuenta que la luz que emite es infrarroja, y por lo tanto no se ve (y puede ser peligrosa).


----------



## jose luis 2009 (Dic 23, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Como averiguaste que el láser no emite un haz? Ten en cuenta que la luz que emite es infrarroja, y por lo tanto no se ve (y puede ser peligrosa).



Hola Electrodan

No expuse mi retina para cerciorarme que el lente no emite el haz. Me fijé en el dorso del disco, con la bandeja desarmada. Como pregunté antes, ¿será que la unidad láser caducó o será que el integrado que comanda esta función está defectuoso?
Gracias.



Luis1342 dijo:


> hola,parece ser que tu pick up (laser) ya caduco pues cuando se presenta esa falla regularmente se debe casi la mayoria de veces a el pick up laser,aunque como dice Lautaro88 tambien revisa el motor de giro te debe de dar mas o menos da de 10 a 14 Ohms
> saludos



Hola Luis:
Voy a medir lo que me dices y luego te cuento los resultados.


----------



## Lautaro88 (Dic 25, 2009)

Me la juego a que es el Laser, y SI se ve cuando emite el haz, de costado se ve como analiza el disco cuando busca el inicio del cd emite un haz y la lente hace un efecto como de subir y bajar.

En fin lo que decis de que no gira el motor ni nada, si lo medis y esta bien mide en 8 a 14 Ohm date por seguro que es la optica...

Para cerciorarte mejor de que no sea la placa integradora, fijate el Servo (es un integrado de mas o menos 14 patas por lado sin contar la del medio que es ancha que sirve como disipador, ese es el servo que maneja los platos y la optica) fijate que el servo no es HIRVIENDO!!! igual si las medidas de los motores te dan bien y el servo caliente muuuucho, puede ser ese el problema.... Pero igual tomalo como parametro yo me tiraria mas a la optica porque si es el servo la falla no seria siempre sino que de una te arranca y despues te deja de leer y no vuelve a leer mas....

Adioses y suerte!


----------



## sebasmix (May 20, 2010)

hola mira a mi me paso lo mismo y sigo sin areglarlo osea yo compre el laser nuevo y lo instale como tiene que ser bueno cuando voy a probarlo me doy cuenta que no gira el cd osea me fijo si el laser hace algo y si se meve de arriba para abajo con una haz de luz pero el cd no gira despues medi la tencion del motor cuando tendria que estar en funcionamiento y nada 0 v asi que  si alguen me pudira ajudar gracias


----------



## yojann (May 21, 2010)

que tal . el motor gira si el disco es detectado . osea si el laser esta mal no se medira ninguna tension en el motor, ya q nunca intentara girar . ahora el laser q lleva es un kss213. el mismo lleva un puente de proteccion , aseg de quitarlo , el flex q conecta el laser con la placa de cd camprobar cantinuidad , si el equipo fue tocado can anterioridad comprobar la altura del motor spin (motor de disco) esta deve ser con referencia a la base de metal q soporta el laser de 19.6mm. si todo esta ok . cambiar el laser . es muyyy raro q este mal la placa (ojo puede pasar) podrian intentar derle mas ganancia q minimanente deveria girar aunque no lea o lea mal pero asi sabran q definitibamente es el laser
saludos


----------



## Ulises Dioses Navarrete (Sep 13, 2011)

AIWA CX-ZR800 Saludos para todos por favor tengo un problema con este equipo cuando lo enchufo a linea no prende solo prende los leds de funciones.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

se siente que el relay pega y despega?


----------



## DannyR (Feb 10, 2014)

Por las dudas a nadie le sucedio que el laser al parecer funcione porque "sube y baja" con su respectivo haz de luz pero sin embargo no gira el cd.. no gira ni un milimetro.. que problema prodrá ser? revise todo el cableado y la mayoria de los componentes.. solo me quedan mover dos preset que no se que funcion cumpliran..


----------



## sergiot (Feb 10, 2014)

El que suba y baje el lente no es indicador que funcione, eso por un lado y por otro los presets no se tocan y mas sin saber cuales son los efectos.

Tendrías que comenzar con medir el motor SP, el que hace girar los discos, hay varios métodos para saber si está bueno o malo, la forma que yo encontré y nunca falla es usando un tester analógico de 20Kohms de resistencia interna, en la escala de medir continuidad X1 conecto los cables al motor, y este debería girar sin problemas y el tester acusar unos 100ohms mas o menos, si el motor no gira y la resistencia que mide es baja, es por que está frenado y lo cambio directamente.


----------



## DannyR (Feb 11, 2014)

Medí los motores y parecen estar bien, creo que el problema se encuentra en la placa que mandan las señales a los motores.. ésta es la placa


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 11, 2014)

Hola Amigo DannyR, bueno,  antes de aventurarte en buscar el problema, es necesario conocer como empezó el síntoma. Si dices que los motores están en buen estado, entonces el problema más común está en el pick-ups o bien en el flex de conexiones.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 11, 2014)

Tienes que medir los dos microswitch de la placa, generalmente se oxidan y al accionarlas no conmutan.


----------



## DannyR (Feb 11, 2014)

Lo que sucede es que no soy el dueño del equipo y ya antes de entregarmelo parece que lo habian llevado a alguien a que lo repare y se puso a hacer experimentos con el mismo jaja porque encontre varios componentes que no correspondian.. hasta habian invertido el motor del la bandeja, haciendo que nunca funcionara el mecanismo.. en realidad estaba mas toqueteado que caño de metro ja.. quizas sea el driver de los servo..


----------

